# starting a nano



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

what would be needed to start a 5-20 gal nano (probably 5-10 gal)
could you please give me a list of whats needed (please include testing devices,and amount of LR and what kinds of thing can be kept in a nano for life

o ya can fresh water plants be kept in a SW tank?

another thing are there any eels that can be kept in a nano?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You'll need 2lbs per gallon of LR and 2" sandbed. For 5-10g, a skimmer is not needed. Basic test kits you'll need are for Nitrite, Nitrate, Ammonia and PH. Optional kits are Calcium, alkalinity and others that I can't think of at the moment. No eels can be kept in a 5-10g nano. Basic nano fish are gobies, blennies and dwarf angels. You'll also need a clean up crew consist of hermies and snails.

FW plants can't be kept in SW tank. Depends on what kind of corals you're keeping, PC type lights for softies and MH for hard corals. Equipment you'll need are HOB filter, powerhead and a hydrometer or refractometer to measure salinity. You can get away without a skimmer for a nano with frequent water changes.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

would it be ok to get one of those 10 gal things from walmart (i think its an eclipse)and how much would a 10 gal setup cost and how hard is it to maintain?

another thinghow do you mesure the saltanity (i think thats right,, amount of salt in the water?

how much do you pay for LR?

at my lfs its 20$ a lbs and i wasnt to know if that expensive because some people in this forum have like 200lbs of it


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Depends what you are keeping. Reef or fish only tank. With the built in Eclipse lighting, you can keep soft corals. LR will cost you $5-6 per lb and $25 worth of sand. Total cost with fish and corals will be around $300. I keep SW tanks range from 3g to 46g and are all easy to keep. Do a 20% water change per week and you'll be fine.



shark_boy said:


> another thinghow do you mesure the saltanity (i think thats right,, amount of salt in the water?


A hydrometer or (more accurate) refractometer is needed to measure the salinity.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

what in live rock that makes it "live"

and what are the advantages of it over fake coral?
o ya this will be my first SW tank so i dont know much

o ya were are you from that you can get it for 5-6$?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

shark_boy said:


> what in live rock that makes it "live"
> 
> and what are the advantages of it over fake coral?
> o ya this will be my first SW tank so i dont know much


Live rock means live bacteria and other little critters are living in the rock. It will help to speed up your cycle. Fake corals are not as colorful as live ones, but you don't have to feed it. You can go with fish only tank (FOWLR).


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

what do you "feed" rocks?

how much do hydrometers cost and are they easy to use?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

shark_boy said:


> what do you feed rocks?


The bacteria in the rock feed on Nitrite, Nitrate and Ammonia. They break down the waste to harmless substance.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ok so its like biological filtration how much do hydrometers cost?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Hydrometer only cost a few bucks at your LFS.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

less the 20 ?

then

ok i was thinking it was like a high tech digital thing


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Hydrometer is about $10 and Refractometer is between $35-$50. My Hydrometer is as accurate as my refractometer and much more easier to use.


----------



## 909Justice (Aug 27, 2006)

shark_boy said:


> what do you feed rocks?
> 
> how much do hydrometers cost and are they easy to use?


MUHAHA course not unless it is turely alive!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

shark_boy said:


> ok i was thinking it was like a high tech digital thing


That will cost $100+

Refractometer you'll have to read the blue color bar to determine salinity or SG (specific gravity).


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

are the "low tech" hydrometers easy to use and is it read buy where the water leval is or something like that?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

your lfs is Raping you for live rock. it better be covered in soft corals, purple coralline algae, feather dusters and sponges if it cost that much a pound. try www.liveaquaria.com they are decently priced and have a good reputation. i got all my rock for $3/lb.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ya cuze id be spending more on the LR than the rest of the stuff i need and it doesnt have any thing growing on it really


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

shary boy, you really need to go research this stuff.
You should atleast have a basic understanding of everything needed for the tank, and right now you don't know anything about keeping a SW tank.
When keeping a small SW tank, things can go wrong, and very fast.
So like I said, go research everything about keeping a SW tank, for atleast a few weeks before you buy one.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i dont plan on buying one still for a whil and id rather learn from people with experience than some crappy website that onlys half wright


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

shark_boy said:


> are the "low tech" hydrometers easy to use and is it read buy where the water leval is or something like that?


You read the "swing arm" and determine the range of SG in water.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i saw some red encrested LR for 20$ a lbs is that a good of bad price?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

shark_boy said:


> i saw some red encrested LR for 20$ a lbs is that a good of bad price?


I'd pay no more than $6 a pound. $20 is a rip off.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

are nano's those cube shaped tanks? They look so small for anything to even remotely live in there.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

nanos are just any SW tank under 30gal (i think its 30)


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

oh, okay. Thanks


----------

